# ??Deer Processing Central Ohio??



## kevsworld

Anyone have their favorite, best deal processors in central Ohio? I would like to get an idea before hand so I am not searching later....thanks in advance!:!


----------



## loganlure

I have heard from local hunters that Rienschield Meats in Bremen does a great job.


----------



## joerugz

Patterson's is on rt 22 near salt fork. A couple of years ago they charged 50 bucks.


----------



## kevsworld

loganlure said:


> I have heard from local hunters that Rienschield Meats in Bremen does a great job.


Bremen sounds closer than Salt Fork...is it in Lancaster?


----------



## loganlure

It's about 10 miles out of Lancaster on SR 37 toward New Lexington. In Bremen.


----------



## kevsworld

loganlure said:


> It's about 10 miles out of Lancaster on SR 37 toward New Lexington. In Bremen.


Wow, thats a haul from Hilliard with these gas prices. I was hoping for something in Columbus or close. I heard Thurns, not sure were that is and I know of someone out in Darbydale, but they do not have a freezer.


----------



## bkr43050

The closest one that I know of going your way from my place would be Perfect's in Johnstown. It is right on 62 in the middle of town. That would still be a bit of a haul. I would think there is something out your way a good bit closer.


----------



## loganlure

yes that would be a haul... but you did say "Central Ohio" ... lol


----------



## mjeberst

Thurns is ok. It's definitely in "Central Ohio". It's right near downtown Columbus on Greenlawn ave and 71. It'll run you about 100 bucks for just your standard processing. Which kind of sucks. I'm looking for a new, slightly more affordable option around central ohio. Seeing as me and the wife are each trying to take a deer or two. We have an apartment so I cant really do it myself. If anyone would want to help me out, I'd pay them!!


----------



## Danshady

where do you hunt? i get mine done in tarlton, which i hunt south of c-ville anyways. it is a bit of a haul also, but for 50 bucks!!!!!!! its worth it for me and the time it takes to do one yourself.


----------



## Mushijobah

There is a guy in Carol Ohio (tween C-bus and lancaster on 33) that does it for around 70. Deer Skinners is the name I think. 740-756-3337. There is another guy in Grove City that does it out of his garage. I'm sure there is someone very near, or in Hilliard that does it.


----------



## reel

I posted this on the other thread. Good site.
http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/BUTCHERS_00.php
...


----------



## scallop

there is a grocery store just down the road from my office, south side of cmh close to frank rd/71 exit. dont quote me but i believe i saw a sign that they do processing. they are a check station for sure. you can also look on ohiodnr.com for a list of check stations by county, am sure if you called one of them they could point you to the closest processor. anyway, info for the grocery store is below.

Food Max
1200 Frank Rd.
Columbus, OH 
(614) 274-8012


----------



## bkr43050

scallop said:


> there is a grocery store just down the road from my office, south side of cmh close to frank rd/71 exit. dont quote me but i believe i saw a sign that they do processing. they are a check station for sure. you can also look on ohiodnr.com for a list of check stations by county, am sure if you called one of them they could point you to the closest processor. anyway, info for the grocery store is below.
> 
> Food Max
> 1200 Frank Rd.
> Columbus, OH
> (614) 274-8012


A grocery store that is a deer processor? That would definitely be the first time I have ever heard of that one. There are so many restrictions to control cross contamination of meats and other foods that I can't imagine how a grocery could do it. Perhaps they are a meat processor of beef only. Some shops have given up on the deer processing because of the lengths they have to go through when handling deer and especially when switching back.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Fishermans West over on Broad St in New Rome has done it in years past, you might want to give him a ring to be sure and to check on price, his # is in the phone book.


----------



## duckboat

They did a good job on my deer last year. If remember right it was $70.00 and they had it done in one day.


----------



## T-180

Warner's locker , about 10 miles north of Marysville does a pretty decent job & it costs $40 for the standard cut. They do a bunch of deer and have later hours to make it easier.
I hauled one up for a friend last year & was surprised at how cheap it was. Almost makes me want to take mine there instead of doing it myself.


----------



## beatsworkin

After seeing piles of deer at some processing locations and the questionable dressing skills of some, we have been cutting our own for about 12 years now, with a couple of deer being done at Olier's in Utica.

We can now skin, cut, grind and wrap a deer in about 2 hours. We know it is ours and how it was handled and don't throw questionable scraps in the grind pile, etc....

Reinshields is very expensive, and has a reputation as taking a long time to get your deer done. He does, however, make some nice stuff.


----------



## loganlure

beatsworkin said:


> After seeing piles of deer at some processing locations and the questionable dressing skills of some, we have been cutting our own for about 12 years now, with a couple of deer being done at Olier's in Utica.
> 
> We can now skin, cut, grind and wrap a deer in about 2 hours. We know it is ours and how it was handled and don't throw questionable scraps in the grind pile, etc....
> 
> Reinshields is very expensive, and has a reputation as taking a long time to get your deer done. He does, however, make some nice stuff.


 Yes, true, but you get what you pay for, usually. I have knowm Kenny since he worked at Hill's in Rushville, and I promise their isn't a better butcher out there. But I can only recommend what I know...


----------



## SlabMan

There are two places in south western Franklin county where I have taken deer before. One of them is on Possum Run Rd and the other is in Grove City on Hoover Rd by Buckeye Boys Ranch. They were both clean and got my meat back in a timely manner. I am not sure if the guy on Possum Run Rd still does deer or not but I know the gentleman on Hoover Rd does. Let me know if you need their numbers.

I bought grinder and now butcher my own deer and would be willing to help you if my schedule will allow.


----------



## kevsworld

bkr43050 said:


> A grocery store that is a deer processor? That would definitely be the first time I have ever heard of that one. There are so many restrictions to control cross contamination of meats and other foods that I can't imagine how a grocery could do it. Perhaps they are a meat processor of beef only. Some shops have given up on the deer processing because of the lengths they have to go through when handling deer and especially when switching back.


I think its behind the grocery, across from the drive thru. I remember that place. I use to live in Riverbend...


----------



## kevsworld

After checking out Warners web site, that place sounds sweeeet. Fair prices on hang weight, excluding cape, head + legs.


----------



## beatsworkin

loganlure said:


> Yes, true, but you get what you pay for, usually. I have knowm Kenny since he worked at Hill's in Rushville, and I promise their isn't a better butcher out there. But I can only recommend what I know...



Kenny does great stuff, if you are arond Breman at lunchtime, stop and get a sandwich! You do get what you pay for in most instances, if you just want your deer cut and wrapped he is probably too expensive for most; but if you want some sausage and jerky, etc....he's the guy.


----------



## dcooper4670

I found a good place on West Broad only 5 minutes from Hilliard. He does good work and only charges $75. He works out of his Fishing tackle shop and has a place in the back to process. The address is 5327 West Broad phone number (614) 878-2505.


----------



## pflueger07

One Stop Enterprise
721 Blue Valley Rd. SE
Lancaster, OH 
(740) 746-2118

Taken my deer there for the last 3 or 4 years..


----------



## Bonecrusher

+1 on Warners great people to deal with! I also highly recomend Delaware Meats. Warners requires a $40 deposit and Delaware a $20.


----------



## killingtime

i live about 4 miles from rienshields in bremen and he does have great bologna and summer sausage. and the snack sticks are great too.


----------



## BassBlaster

dcooper4670 said:


> I found a good place on West Broad only 5 minutes from Hilliard. He does good work and only charges $75. He works out of his Fishing tackle shop and has a place in the back to process. The address is 5327 West Broad phone number (614) 878-2505.


Unless things have changed, I wouldnt reccomend this place at all. I had a doe done there a few years ago because I didnt have time to do it myself that year. The price was 80 bucks then and it was ready in a couple days but every package I opened was covered in hair. Maybe thats the norm, thats the only deer I ever had done. I do all mine myself. When I open a package its ready to cook, it dosnt have to go through a cleaning process first.

The grocery store on Frank rd that processed deer burned down last year and never was rebuilt.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I used the guy on Hoover last year...he was $60 for a doe and $65 for a buck...he told me he was retiring...last year was suppose to be his last??? I was satisfied w/ his work....The guy on O'Possum Run was $80...he also does extras...looked like a nice operation...... my buddy uses Warner's...it's by the weight...they told me $47-$107...ave. $77...imagine that.....something about the place on W. Broad didn't look/sound right?


----------



## F1504X4

I would also vouch for Warners! I have taken a couple deer there and have been VERY happy with the price and options available! Another one I have used is Hoffmans in Cardington.


----------



## Bonecrusher

A side note....

Hoffmans is the only place in Central Ohio where you can donate to Sportsman against Hunger. I have used them as well and would also recomend them. A little farther driver from Hilliard though.


----------



## bkr43050

Bonecrusher said:


> A side note....
> 
> Hoffmans is the only place in Central Ohio where you can donate to Sportsman against Hunger. I have used them as well and would also recomend them. A little farther driver from Hilliard though.


I believe Oiler's in Utica does the donor program as well. I have no personal dealing with Oiler's but have never heard any bad things about them.


----------



## big red

mt.victory meats at the east end of town.craig and his crew do a really good job and you can get it done a variety of ways.(jerky,summer sausage,bloogna,etc.)they are also a check station.


----------



## cubsfan

killingtime said:


> i live about 4 miles from rienshields in bremen and he does have great bologna and summer sausage. and the snack sticks are great too.


I called them yesterday and the gal informed me they are nnot processing deer this year


----------



## killingtime

dnr must have really cracked down hard on him i guess. i have not stopped in there this year i didnt know this. sorry about the information i gave. well they were good when he was making them.


----------



## thegcdawg

M R DUCKS said:


> I used the guy on Hoover last year...he was $60 for a doe and $65 for a buck...he told me he was retiring...last year was suppose to be his last??? I was satisfied w/ his work....The guy on O'Possum Run was $80...he also does extras...looked like a nice operation...... my buddy uses Warner's...it's by the weight...they told me $47-$107...ave. $77...imagine that.....something about the place on W. Broad didn't look/sound right?


i used the guy on Hoover year before last. Last year during the season I heard he slipped and "horned" himself in his shop making him unable to continue. Anyways, I learned how to do it myself because $70-$90 a pop was getting expensive. Plus my buddies come over and we have a grinding party.


----------

